# Exhaust questions



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Dear everyone,
Please suggest to me an exhaust that 1. affordable 2. Has a nice note to it, but nothing I'll get stopped by the cops for and 3. something that will give me a lot of power. So in other words, what kind of exhaust do you all have on your altimas? Thanks for the suggestions in advanced.

P.S. I want everyone on here that reads this to post. LoL.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

go to an exhaust shop and ask for an estimate. heres mine; 2.25 inch exhaust from the cat back, USING my old resonator, and a 40 series flowmaster muffler. 150 for the piping, 62 for the flowmaster. grand total of 212 for a very nice sounding exhaust and no power loss. youre not going to gain very much useable power from a catback alone... have you looked into a header as well? hotshot makes a 4-2-1 header that will give you low to mid range power for about 350 bucks... www.southwestautoworks.com is having a sale on them right now.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the advice. I can't really afford headers right now. I just need an exhaust. The old one needs fixed because it finally rusted out and makes a horrable sound now. LoL. Anyway, besides flowmaster, what else do you recomend? I think i might be leanign tward Magnaflow or so. What do you think about that? What does anybody think about that? Also, does anyone know if removable scilencers make that much difference in noise? I'm thinking about maybe getting one, but wanna see if the make the cut. Thanks for everything so far.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

silencers suck imo. youll have it out ten minutes after you installed it. cuts noise drastically. magnaflows are nice but too expensive, again, imo.


----------

